# weight tape accuracy?



## Sav.E.C (Sep 14, 2019)

my market wether for my county fair was weighed on the county scales on 08/03 and was 52lbs, he was weighed three weeks later (08/24) on the same scale and was 56lbs. So today (three weeks later) I used a weight tape on him and got 56lbs. then I put him on the pig scale at the FFA barn at my school that is seldom used and everyone says it is off but they don't know by how much and the scale said he was 66lbs. so out of curiosity I did the math and according to the amount of feed he eats he should have gained five pounds. you can visibly tell he has grown so not sure what numbers to go by for my record books.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Weight tape is not totally accurate. It is just an estimate.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, it is not the most accurate way


----------

